# Wie oft existieren wir wirklich?



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Momentan gibt es ja viele Spekulationen über die Existenz vom Multiversum.
Das heißt es gibt Universen außerhalb unseres Universums, und wird oft auch als Paralel Universum bezeichnet. Die Gesamtheit der Universen wird dabei als Mulitversum bezeichnet. Nachzulesen ist dies auf Wikipedia und hier.
Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass wir in anderen Universen ebenfalls existieren. Auch könnte dort einer der hier arm ist reich sein, ein Verbrecher könnte Polizist sein, usw. Ich persönlich halte die Theorie von Paraluniversum für plausibel. Irgendwie passt es nicht dass es nur ein Universum geben soll. Es gibt ja auch mehrere Planeten, Sonnensysteme, Galaxien ... Wieso sollte unser Universum nicht nur eines von vielen sein? Wieso sollte der Urknall nicht einfach nur eine riesige Kollision gewesen sein? Was haltet ihr von dieser Theorie?


----------



## herethic (18. Februar 2010)

Ich persöhnlich finde es schon komisch das es mehrere Glaxien gibt/geben soll


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2010)

Das geht evtl. schon - andere Dimensionen.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Universen und Galaxien. Das Universum ist die Gesamtheit. Eine Galaxie ist eine Ansammlung von Milliarden Sternen mit einem Schwarzen Loch in der Mitte. Alle Sterne drehen sich um das Zentrum ihrer Galaxie. Anbei ein Bild vom Hubble Ultra Deep Field.


----------



## heartcell (18. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Universen und Galaxien. Das Universum ist die Gesamtheit. Eine Galaxie ist eine Ansammlung von Milliarden Sternen mit einem Schwarzen Loch in der Mitte. Alle Sterne drehen sich um das Zentrum ihrer Galaxie. Anbei ein Bild vom Hubble Ultra Deep Field.


Japp und diese Galaxien incl. schwarzen löchern sind ein teil von Galaxienhaufen.
ja und das universum beinhaltet diese Galaxienhaufen, aber was kommt dann?


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Februar 2010)

Das kommt ganz darauf an in wie Fern man sich das jetzt vorstellt..

Das es andere Planeten mit Lebewesen gibt, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, 
aber das es nochmal einen Georg W. Bush gibt, auch wenn er einen anderen 
Beruf hat, glaub ich eher nicht.. 

andere "menschen" halt...

oder hab ich euch doch alle geklont, immer hin bin ich *Clonemaster* ô.O


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal allein eine Diskussion zum Thema "Gibt es andere bewohnbare Planeten mit Lebewesen?" steht nicht zur Debatte. Bei der Schieren Anzahl an Sternen usw. ist es als Tatsache anzusehen dass es das gibt. Definitiv. Nur werden diese Lebewesen an wahrscheinlichsten Mechanischer Natur sein. Oder eben aus Silikon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

Gibts jetzt hier eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion, die mit Quellenangaben belegt wird, oder ist das ein Einladungsthread für Spam?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Dann putz deine Brille.

B2T

Wie gesagt glaube ich an Paraleluniversen. Ob es dort auch mich nochmal gibt der zb. bei Planet 3D Now aktiv ist statt hier sei mal dahingestellt. Ich glaube einfach nicht dass es nur unser Universum gibt, und es irgendwann stirbt und es dann gar nichts mehr gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

Hast du denn eine wissenschaftlich belegbare Theorie darüber oder hast du zuviel Stargate gesehen?


----------



## heartcell (18. Februar 2010)

interessant ist es ja, wenn es da draußen mehrere Realitäten von uns geben sollte.
aber das hat für mich nur was mit vorstellungskraft zu tun.
Belege müssen her.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine wissenschaftlich belegbare Theorie darüber oder hast du zuviel Stargate gesehen?



Die Links im Startpost nicht gesehen? By the way hasse ich Stargate.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Februar 2010)

Du könntest dir gleich die Frage stellen, ob wir alle deine Einbildung sind und nur du existierst.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Sowas ist auch sehr interessant.
Aber hier geht es im Moment um was anders.



> [SIZE=-1]*Wissenschaftliche Theorien Theorien aus der  Quantenphysik *
> Viele-Welten-Deutung der Quantenphysik  Everetts Viele-Welten-Deutung ist die am zweithäufigsten vertretene  Interpretation der Quantenphysik. Theorien zum Urknall Bubbles (Blasen)  Die Bildung unseres Universums aus einer "Blase" eines Multiversums  wurde von Andrei Linde erdacht und passt gut in die weithin erdachte  Theorie der Inflation (d.h. eines "inflationären Universums"). Big  Bounce (grosser Schlag) Nach Ansicht einiger Theoretiker der  Quantenfeldgravitation war der Urknall nur der Anfang einer Ausdehnung,  die einer Periode der Kontraktion folgte. In dieser Sicht kann man von  einem Big Crunch (grossen Knirschen), gefolgt von einem Urknall,  sprechen oder einfacher einem Big Bounce. Murcott Eine andere Theorie  wurde von M. J. Murcott 1989 vorgeschlagen. Murcott gründet seine  Theorie auf der Annahme, dass Raum endlos ist; das heisst, man kann in  jede mögliche Richtung für immer reisen und immer fortfahren, neue  Punkte zu erreichen. Eine weitere seiner Annahmen beruht auf der  Theorie, dass die Materie, die zu irgendeinem Punkt in der Vergangenheit  ziemlich gleichmässig im Raum verteilt war, später zu  Massenansammlungen kondensierte, die dicht genug waren, um zum  Ausgangspunkt eines neuen Urknalls zu werden.
> 
> Dann ist allerdings  zu erwarten, dass es nicht nur einen Urknall gab, sondern derartige  Materiekondensation an mehreren Stellen mit astronomischen Distanzen  zueinander auftrat, und sich somit ein Netzwerk oder Gitter von Big  Bangs bildete, von Ausdehnung und Kontraktion wie ein Netzwerk von  schlagenden Herzen oder wie Atome in einem Kristall. Somit gäbe es  anstelle eines einzigen Urknalls mit daraus resultierendem Universum  eine ganze Sammlung von Universen, ein Multiversum. Das ist Murcotts  Multiversum-Theorie, die aber momentan wissenschaftlich wenig anerkannt  ist, da sie inhärent schwer zu verifizieren ist. Einige beobachtbare  Unterschiede zum Standardmodell könnten jedoch sichtbar sein, falls  diese Theorie zutrifft. Am auffälligsten wäre eine am Rand unseres  Universums zerrende Gravitationskraft, die auf das tägliche Leben keine  grösseren Auswirkungen hätte, aber die zwei folgenden Effekte mit sich  brächte: zum einen wäre wesentlich weniger Masse nötig, um zu  verhindern, dass unser Universum unmittelbar kollabiert, und damit  müsste das Universum ca. 90 % weniger Materie enthalten als nach dem  Standardmodell, was durch einige Beobachtungen gestützt wird. Das  andere, umstrittenere Beweisstück wäre die Tatsache, dass Materie am  Rand unseres Universum nicht abbremst, sondern durch die Anziehungskraft  anderer Universen tatsächlich beschleunigt wird; einige Beobachtungen  legen dies nahe.[/SIZE]



Quelle: http://www.igeawagu.com/news/kosmos/1233270260.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Links im Startpost nicht gesehen? By the way hasse ich Stargate.


 
Hast du dir eigentlich mal den zweiten Link durchgelesen? 
Ein Frosch kann ein einzelnes Photon erkennen?  
Richtig klasse ist auch das mit dem Licht und dem Goldfaden, wo Licht bei 1nm schon "zerfranst". 

Lustig ist auch die völlig sinnfreie Auslegung des Doppelspaltexperiments. 

Man man, ich kann nicht mehr... 

*in den Keller geh und mich wergwerf*


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Das zweite ist auch nur Spielerei. Wikipedia ist Sinnvoller.
Wo bleibt Ruyven denn?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Februar 2010)

Welchen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

Wo ist denn der von Wikipedia sinnvoller?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Lies dir das in dem Post durch. Und dann fang mal mit diskutieren an und hör auf den Thread mit diesem Zeug vollzuspammen.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

1 mal danach fressen uns die würmer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Lies dir das in dem Post durch. Und dann fang mal mit diskutieren an und hör auf den Thread mit diesem Zeug vollzuspammen.


 
Den habe ich gelesen, aber was soll er mir sagen?
Das ist ja nicht mal eine Theorie, das ist gar nichts.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach was? Die Theorie existiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja das Problem. Es ist nicht mal eine Theorie.
Eine Theorie kann sich Experimenten stellen, die sie dann bestätigen oder widerlegen, aber hier geht ja gar nichts.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Februar 2010)

Es sind gerade ein paar Posts im Papierkorb gelandet.

*Versucht halbwegs sachlich zu diskutieren. Wer weiterhin spamen möchte, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. *


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> ...Was haltet ihr von dieser Theorie?


 
Es ist halt eine Theorie von vielen. Wenn man jetzt noch die Zeitschiene als Dimension betrachtet, wird es unübersichtlich.

Es fehlt die umfassende Definition mit wissenschaftlicher Abgrenzung für Universum, für Existenz und in dem Zusammenhang noch ein paar anderen grundlegenden Parametern wie Zeit, Ende i.S.v. (un)endlich und zusätzlich muss man bedenken, dass wir das Ganze nur mit unserer beschränkten Wahrnehmung versuchen zu erklären und zu erfassen .... 

kurz: ich würde mir darüber keine zu großen Gedanken machen.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

solange wir keinen quantenspiegel finden, werden wirs nicht wissen. naja vielleicht sind wir in ca 150j reif genug und weit genug entwickelt um es zu begreifen, aber mom sind es nichts weiter als ein paar spannende sg folgen.


----------



## Tom3004 (19. Februar 2010)

Wir brauchen mehr technische Möglichkeiten und mehr Wissen, sonst ist das einfach nur sinnlos.
Wenn hier schon darüber diskutiert wird,...
wir leben im Universum. Aber befindet sich das Universum ? Darüber sollten wir uns, wie ich finde erst im klaren sein.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Insidious (19. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Theorie kann sich Experimenten stellen, die sie dann bestätigen oder widerlegen, aber hier geht ja gar nichts.


 
Ist es nicht so, dass eine Theorie deshalb als theoretischer Sachverhalt
angesehen wird, weil man sie nicht zu 100% bestätigen kann. Wäre sie
bestätigt, wäre es doch eine Tatsache, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2010)

Eine Theorie ist ein Ausschnitt einer Realität. Sie beschreibt diese Realität und durch Experimente kann dann diese Theorie bestätigt werden.

Anhand der Relativitätstheorie kann man sagen, dass sie bisher in Experimenten bestätigt wurde. Dennoch ist sie eine Theorie, weil sie nicht in der Lage ist, das gesamte Spektrum der Realität zu erkären. Ähnlich verhält es sich da mit der Quantentheorie.


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

Manchmal Denk ich , Das Träume wie eine kurzer Blick in ein paralell Leben sind. Fast Gleich und irgenwie so real .


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

Bei den Träumen die ich manchmal habe muss da aber echt schlimm sein.
So Leute, ich habe auf YT eine Folge von "Geheimnisse des Universums" gefunden. Zieht es euch einfach mal rein. Die Folge ist in mehrere Parts unterteilt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/278W_Obi4Ac&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/278W_Obi4Ac&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9gmMPXBY5o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9gmMPXBY5o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCB1OUyj8dQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCB1OUyj8dQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AjY1gdqXJoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AjY1gdqXJoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7s_uJfGKZY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7s_uJfGKZY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

Kanns hier auch mal wieder weitergehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2010)

Vielleicht will keiner mehr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

Wenn du eine sinnvolle Diskussionsgrundlage hast: Vielleicht.
Wenn nicht bitte ich darum, Spam&pushen zu unterlassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

Wozu denkst du habe ich die Videos gepostet?
Ich denke diese erklären einiges.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

Ich vermute mal in der Hoffnung, dass sich irgendjemand 45 Minuten zeitnimmt, um sich Kram anzugucken, den "irgend so ein Typ ausm Internet" als sehenswert bezeichnet. Und genauso wie in dutzenden vorangegangenen Fällen passt die Realität nicht zu dieser Hoffnung.


----------



## insekt (8. März 2010)

Warum sich über das Universum den Kopf zerbrechen, wenn wir unserer eigenen Planeten noch nichtmal verstehen?

Getreu nach dem Motto: Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Glück so nah ist?


----------



## Icejester (8. März 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an in wie Fern man sich das jetzt vorstellt..
> 
> Das es andere Planeten mit Lebewesen gibt, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher,
> aber das es nochmal einen Georg W. Bush gibt, auch wenn er einen anderen
> ...



Das ist ja auch nicht schwer. Wenn es stimmt, daß das Universum unendlich groß ist, ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es andere Planeten gibt, auf denen intelligentes Leben existiert, unendlich groß. Weiterhin ist dann auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß dieses Leben irgendwie "menschlich" ist, ebenfalls unendlich groß. Da unendlich große Wahrscheinlichkeiten als Tatsache angenommen werden können, können wir davon ausgehen, daß es außer uns noch andere zumindest menschenähnliche Lebewesen im All gibt.

Nur nützt uns das nichts, denn begegnen werden wir ihnen nie, weil wir - wie auch die anderen - für die Überwindung von unendlichen Entfernungen unendlich viel Energie und Zeit haben müßten. Das ist allerdings nicht der Fall.


----------



## bishop (8. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlichkeiten werden nicht unendlich groß sondern höchstens 1 und das Universum ist nur in dem Sinne unendlich groß, dass man nicht aus ihm herauskommt. Es gibt durchaus endlich viele Sterne und somit Planeten

lasse ich hier als Anmerkung stehen, da mir nichts einfällt was noch zu diesem höchst spekulativen Thema zu sagen wäre


----------



## Icejester (8. März 2010)

Eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, die gegen unendlich geht, ist eins. Das macht in dem Fall keinen Unterschied.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. März 2010)

Wenn wir aber annehmen dass das Universum unwahrscheinlich riesig ist, wie es sich keineer auch nur entfernt vorstellen kann, dann muss die Chance auf Leben auch unwahrscheinlich groß sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber annehmen dass das Universum unwahrscheinlich riesig ist


Dann ist es wahrscheinlich klein.

Unser Universum endet aber, also sind die Wahrscheinlichkeiten sehr wahrscheinlich () begrenzt.


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2010)

Ob das Universum endet oder nicht, weiß doch niemand. Ich habe mir die verlinkten Videos übrigens wirklich angesehen. Da spricht auch niemand davon, daß es irgendwo endet. Es könnte sein, aber man weiß es nicht. Einiges spricht aber wohl dafür, daß es eben nicht endet. Es lohnt sich für uns also auch nicht, darüber zu spekulieren.


----------



## rabit (9. März 2010)

Fiktion alles das ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. März 2010)

Aber WENN das Universum endlich ist, muss es eine Barriere geben. Nur, was soll das sein? Sowas wie eine Wand gegen die man prallt und nicht zu durchbrechen vermag? Oder kommt man, wenn man immer gerade aus "fliegt" wieder am Ausgangspunkt an? Wird man es überhaupt je erfahren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. März 2010)

Da wir uns ja im Urknall befinden (wenn es ihn gegeben hat), gibt es auch ein dahinter (oder so).
Ich glaube mal nicht, dass es normaler Materie möglich ist, diese Barriere zu durchqueren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2010)

Wieso sollte "hinter" dem Urknall oder "vor" diesem oder "danach" irgendwas existieren?
Mit dem Urknall entstand erst Zeit und Raum, also ist "irgendwo anders" keine Zeit und kein Raum, also existiert da auch nichts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. März 2010)

1. Wieso kommst du jetzt erst?
2. Wollte ich damit sagen, dass wir nicht durchs Ende des Universums fliegen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> 1. Wieso kommst du jetzt erst?


 
Weil der Nacktscanner am Flughafen nicht funktionierte und wir uns erst alle ausziehen mussten. 



Fadi schrieb:


> 2. Wollte ich damit sagen, dass wir nicht durchs Ende des Universums fliegen können.


 
Wenn man genug Drogen genommen hat, kann man viel machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man genug Drogen genommen hat, kann man viel machen.


Hey, das habe ich dir im Vertrauen erzählt.

Und du kannst dir auch nicht sicher sein, dass dahinter nichts ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2010)

Nur eine stärkere Wahrnehmung von Farben. 

(man man, sinnvolle Posts hier)


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. März 2010)

Ja, klar...

Was hat das Ganze eigentlich noch mit dem Hauptthema zu tun?
Ich meine jetzt die Grenzen des Universums und so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2010)

Dass die Grenzen des Universums nicht immer mit physikalischen Methoden betrachtet werden sollten. 
Frag mal ein paar Hippies.


----------



## rebel4life (9. März 2010)

Da sich das Universum wieder zusammenziehen wird, ist es nicht unendlich. Unendlich würde nämlich zur Folge haben, dass alles existiert, was wir uns auch nur vorstellen könnten. So würde in dem Augenblick, in dem ich mir vorstelle, dass jemand aus einem Paralleluniversum am 9.03.2010 um 22:45 an meine Zimmertür klopft und sagt, dass er aus nem Parallelunivserum kommt auch eintreten, aber da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das Universum nicht unendlich. Denn unendlich bedeutet ja, dass es alles gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

Wenn du einen genauen Punkt in der Raumzeit angibst ("deine Tür, 9.3.2010" 22:45"), dann ist es ziemlich egal, ob das Universum drum rum unendlich ist. Die Zahl der an diesem Punkt möglichen Zustände liegt exakt bei eins. Und somit ist es gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, dass aus den Milliarden an denkbaren Zuständen nicht ausgerechnet der eine Eintritt, den du dir wünschst.
Zumindest in den für uns zugänglichen Wahrnehmungsebenen. Wenn man entlang weiterer makroskopischer Dimensionen unendlich viele "Paralleluniversen" definiert (de facto wären es andere Ebenen des gleichen Universums), dann wird es auch möglich, dass dieses Ereigniss in den ersten vier Dimensionen an diesem Punkt in einigen Fällen eintritt (auch wenn der "jemand" vermutlich kein normaler Mensch sein kann, da er sich offensichtlich entlang von Dimensionen bewegt, die wir nichtmal wahrnehmen können). Allerdings ist es dann weiterhin sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es in den verbleibenden Dimensionen an dem Punkt geschieht, der sich "dir" (im Sinne von "die Instanz von "Du", die gerade diese meine Zeilen liest und bei der niemand geklopft hat") zuordnen lässt.


@Fadi&Quantenslipstream:
Verzieht euch mit dem reinen Spam bitte in die Ruka.


----------



## akaEmpty (10. März 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Da sich das Universum wieder zusammenziehen wird, ist es nicht unendlich. Unendlich würde nämlich zur Folge haben, dass alles existiert, was wir uns auch nur vorstellen könnten. So würde in dem Augenblick, in dem ich mir vorstelle, dass jemand aus einem Paralleluniversum am 9.03.2010 um 22:45 an meine Zimmertür klopft und sagt, dass er aus nem Parallelunivserum kommt auch eintreten, aber da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das Universum nicht unendlich. Denn unendlich bedeutet ja, dass es alles gibt.



Man kann doch nicht daraus, ob etwas sehr unwahrscheinliches eintritt, schlußfolgern, wie unser Universum sich langfristig entwickelt.
Und wer außer dir weiß, daß sich unser Universum zusammenziehen wird?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2010)

Forscher gehen zum Teil ja schon davon aus, dass es das Universum irgendwann mal zerreißt.


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

Weil es in div. Artikeln geschrieben wird.


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Forscher gehen zum Teil ja schon davon aus, dass es das Universum irgendwann mal zerreißt.



ja eben , weil es expandiert 
und es wird immer schneller , warum macht das universum das?
wir wissens nich^^

nur mal nebenbei , der mond entfernt sich jährlich 4cm von der erde


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> ja eben , weil es expandiert
> und es wird immer schneller , warum macht das universum das?
> wir wissens nich^^


 
Das kann man sich sehr leicht erklären. 
Nimmt man die Urknalltheorie als Grundlage, dann gab es für das Universum einen Impuls, der alle Materie voneinerander weggetrieben hat.
Wenn man aber Materie wegschleudert und es nichts da ist, was diese Beschleunigung verlangsamt (außer Gravitation ist halt nichts da), dann steigt die Geschwindigkeit mit der Zeit immer weiter an. Die Grenze ist die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Weit entfernte Galaxien entfernen sich derzeit mit 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit von uns.



Noimie schrieb:


> nur mal nebenbei , der mond entfernt sich jährlich 4cm von der erde


 
Jep, der Mond wird irgendwann weg sein, dann hat man wieder einen freien Nachthimmel.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

naja ausser eine galaxie, die rast auf uns zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2010)

Genau, die Andromeda Galaxie wird mit mit der Milchstraße zu einer Supergalaxie vereinen.
Wahrscheinlich merkt man aber nichts davon.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

das sagst du.. wenn wir doch dabei drauf gehen, entschuldige dich...


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

die entfernungen zwischen den sternen ist so unglaublich riesig ^^
da merkt man wirklich net viel von 
man liest es dann vllt in der holo zeitung


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Eine weitere Galaxien Kollision steht noch bevor.
Eine kleinere Galaxie wird sich mit der Milchstraße vereinen. Dauert aber wohl noch ein bisschen.
Auch davon sollen wir nichts merken, außer dass der Nachthimmel plötzlich a bissel anders aus sieht.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimmt man die Urknalltheorie als Grundlage, dann gab es für das Universum einen Impuls, der alle Materie voneinerander weggetrieben hat.


ja klar , nur warum wird es schneller?
muss noch immer eine kraft da sein , die das beschleunigt !
man "munkelt noch " obs denn die schwarze materie ist 
der mensch weis es eben noch nicht sicher


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> ja klar , nur warum wird es schneller?
> muss noch immer eine kraft da sein , die das beschleunigt !


 
Nein, muss eben nicht.
Stell dir vor, du hockst gerade an der Internationalen Raumstation rum und guckst dir ein Solarsegel an. Dabei schubst du dummerweise deinen Kumpel weg, der von hinten ankommt (). Der arme hat aber keine Steuerdüsen oder Sicherheitsleine, er wird von der Raumstation weggeschleudert, und zwar mit der Beschleunigung, mit der du ihn angeschubst hast.
Also vergrö0ert sich seine Geschwindigkeit immer weiter, weil es ja nichts gibt, was ihn abbremsen könnte, also keine Reibung oder so.

Wenn man also davon ausgeht, dass du ihn mit 1,2m/s² beschleunigt hast, dann wächst seine Geschwindigkeit pro Sekunde um eben die 1,2 Meter. Und zwar unaufhaltsam, bis er irgendwann fast  auf dieLichtgeschwindigkeit gekommen ist ().
Genauso siehts mit dem Universum aus.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

klingt irgendwie logisch , aber irgendwie auch nicht ^^
wie kann es dann sein das kometen etc. nicht mit lichtgeschwindigkeit an uns vorbei düsen?
oder eben schneller als sie sind

sie fliegen ja doch"nur" mit 5.000km/s  (weis nicht ob die geschwindigkeit stimmt 
da die meisten kometen/asteroiden ja vom gulpa gürtel oder wie der heisst kommen , kann sich da auch eine ordentlich geschwindigkeit aufbauen , oder nicht?


----------



## Sash (13. März 2010)

die meisten kometen haben eine geschw von ca 40.000 bis 150.000 kmh drauf, soweit ich weiß. und lightspeed ist 300.000kms.
durch die anziehungskraft der größeren himmelskörper wie planeten werden sie gelenkt und abgebremst.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Aber dann müsste das Universum ja schon in über Lichgeschwindigkeit davonfliegen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> die entfernungen zwischen den sternen ist so unglaublich riesig ^^
> da merkt man wirklich net viel von



Die Balance zwischen ihnen ist aber auch unglaublich empfindlich.




Noimie schrieb:


> klingt irgendwie logisch , aber irgendwie auch nicht ^^



Letzteres liegt daran, dass es falsch ist.
Beschleunigt wird der Kumpel nur solange, wie man ihn anschubst. Danach bewegt er sich mit der Geschwindigkeit, die er in dem Moment hatte, in dem die Berührung aufhörte. (weitere Krafteinwirkungen durch Gravitation,... mal unberücksichtigt)
Ansonsten hätte man ja tatsächlich eine Beschleunigung bis ins unendliche - und das ohne Krafteinwirkung. Energie aus dem Nichts und Überlichtgeschwindigkeit sind für dieses Universum aber untypisch.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

so in etwa hab ich mir das ja auch gedacht ...
man kann nicht unendlich --> beschleunigen <-- 
zur beschleunigung brauch man energie


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber dann müsste das Universum ja schon in über Lichgeschwindigkeit davonfliegen ...


 
Nein, schneller als Licht kann sich ja nichts ausbreiten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Balance zwischen ihnen ist aber auch unglaublich empfindlich.


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Wenn du im Sonnensystem, sagen wir mal die Venus einfach wegnimmst, ändert sich für die anderen Planeten praktisch nichts. 
Außer dass man auf der Erde dann keinen "Abendstern" mehr sehen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres liegt daran, dass es falsch ist.
> Beschleunigt wird der Kumpel nur solange, wie man ihn anschubst. Danach bewegt er sich mit der Geschwindigkeit, die er in dem Moment hatte, in dem die Berührung aufhörte. (weitere Krafteinwirkungen durch Gravitation,... mal unberücksichtigt)
> Ansonsten hätte man ja tatsächlich eine Beschleunigung bis ins unendliche - und das ohne Krafteinwirkung. Energie aus dem Nichts und Überlichtgeschwindigkeit sind für dieses Universum aber untypisch.


 
Nein, die Ausdehnung der Raumzeit beschleunigt ja den Astronauten, daher wird er immer schneller werden. 
Du musst mal vom eingeschränkten Newtonswchen Gravitationsweltbild wegkommen und multidimensional denken. 

Die Raumzeit wurde von Urknall beschleunigt und diese Beschleunigung ist immer noch vorhanden, denn die Energie des Urknalls ist ja nicht weg, sie ist nur schwächer geworden, da sie die Raumzeit ausgedehnt hat.
Folglich könnte man sagen, dass die Expandion des Universum aufhört, wenn die Urknallenergie verbraucht ist, aber das sind halt nur Mutmaßungen, da man ja anhand von Rotverschiebungen schon berechnet hat, dass sich ganze Galaxien mit 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit von uns entfernen.
Daraus folgt dann wieder, dass die Gravitation der gesamten Materie im Universum nicht genug Masse hat um der Urknallenergie entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

würde ja bedeuten das zu zeiten der dinos die canis zwerggalaxie genau neben uns war ^^
oder relativ nah ...
die is ja glaube nur 20.000 lichtjahre weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

Kann sein, dass die Milchstraße vor 200 Millionen Jahren völlig anders aussah als jetzt.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

stimmt au wieder


----------



## bishop (13. März 2010)

> Du musst mal vom eingeschränkten Newtonswchen Gravitationsweltbild  wegkommen und multidimensional denken


vielleicht möchtest du diesen Vorschlag selbst beherzigen und nebenbei erwähnen, dass die kosmische Expansion keine Bewegung im auf der Erde üblichen Sinn ist. Die "Fluchtgeschwindigkeit" von Galaxien ist eigentlich eine änderung der Rotverschiebung, die in Analogie zum klassischen Dopplereffekt als Bewegung interpretiert wird. Laut ART (bzw den Friedmanngleichungen) beschreibt der Hubbleparameter eine Ausdehnung der Raumzeit zwischen zwei Körpern. Im klassischen Sinne ändert sich ihre Relativgeschwindigkeit dadurch nicht.

In der ART macht man wohlbewusst einen Unterschied zwischen der tatsächlichen und der scheinbaren Dopplerverschiebung!

gruß bishop


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> vielleicht möchtest du diesen Vorschlag selbst beherzigen und nebenbei erwähnen, dass die kosmische Expansion keine Bewegung im auf der Erde üblichen Sinn ist.


 
Ist aber leider nicht einfach, jemanden das plausibel zu erklären, wieso das Universum nun mal größer wird.


----------



## bishop (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber leider nicht einfach, jemanden das plausibel zu erklären, wieso das Universum nun mal größer wird.



also lieber dem Beispiel von Welt der Wunder folgen und Halbwahrheiten erzählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> also lieber dem Beispiel von Welt der Wunder folgen und Halbwahrheiten erzählen?


 
Was für Halbwahrheiten?
Die "Rotverschiebung", die du anspricht, ist Teil des sich ausdehnenden Universums, wieso also sollte sich das Universum nur von uns weg ausdehnen?
Wir sind nicht der Mittelpunkt.


----------



## bishop (13. März 2010)

naja das ist doch gerade der Witz an der kosmischen Expansion, dass sie an jedem Punkt stattfindet. Deswegen hat der Urknall ja auch keinen Ursprung, er fand quasi "überall" statt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

Er fand ja eben nicht "überall" statt, da mit dem Urknall ja erst die Raumzeit entstand.
Daher sind wir alle immer noch (und werden es auch immer sein) ein Teil des sich immer noch "vergrößernden" Urknalls.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Glaubt ihr dass das Universum jemals "zerreißen" wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht.
> Wenn du im Sonnensystem, sagen wir mal die Venus einfach wegnimmst, ändert sich für die anderen Planeten praktisch nichts.



"praktisch" - ein Kriterium des Maßstabs 
Ändern tut sich sehr wohl was und wenn ich zwei Galaxien kollidieren lasse (d.h. die in den Bahnparametern involvierte Masse verdopple), dann ist das ein etwas anderer Maßstab. Bezogen auf das Sonnensystem könntest du dir überlegen, was mit der Venus passiert, wenn sich auf einmal eine zweite Sonne reinschiebt.
Das bringt auch "praktisch" einen Unterschied mit sich.



> Nein, die Ausdehnung der Raumzeit beschleunigt ja den Astronauten, daher wird er immer schneller werden.



In deinem Beispiel beschleunigst du den Astronauten 
Und die Raumzeit beschleunigt afaik gar nichts (außer vielleicht den Raum, wenn man das so nennen will), sie vergrößert nur den Abstand. Geschwindigkeit und damit Beschleunigung ist aber afaik als Bewegung relativ zum Raum definiert, Bewegungen des Raums selbst fließen nicht ein. (sonst wäre ein Warpantrieb ja unmöglich  )



> Die Raumzeit wurde von Urknall beschleunigt und diese Beschleunigung ist immer noch vorhanden, denn die Energie des Urknalls ist ja nicht weg, sie ist nur schwächer geworden, da sie die Raumzeit ausgedehnt hat.
> Folglich könnte man sagen, dass die Expandion des Universum aufhört, wenn die Urknallenergie verbraucht ist



Eine Expansion ist keine Beschleunigung und eine Expansion, die irgendwann aufhört, ist sogar eine negative Beschleunigung. In dieser Formulierung liegt nur eine einmalige Beschleunigung durch den Urknall vor und eine andauernde "Bewegung" vor, die sogar abnimmt (Urknallenergie->Bewegungsenergie: Abgeschlossen. "Bewegungs"energie->Verbrauch selbiger).
De facto ist es afaik aber so, dass die Expansion zunehmend schneller wird und sich das eben nicht mit dem Urknall erklären lässt, weswegen man verzweifelt nach einer zusätzlichen Kraft sucht, die weiterhin einwirkt. ("dunkle Materie")




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber leider nicht einfach, jemanden das plausibel zu erklären, wieso das Universum nun mal größer wird.



Das wird durch falsche und irreführende Beispiele aber nicht besser. Das Anstoßen in deinem Beispiel hat z.B. für die Erklärung der Raumexpansion überhaupt keine Bedeutung (da hättest du auch deinen linken und deinen rechten Fuß nehmen können, die entfernen sich dank der Expansion auch immer weiter, wenn du nicht dagegen wirkst), erweckt aber den Eindruck, dass es dir um die Bewegung des Astronauten im Raum geht. (und die wird eben nicht beschleunigt, sondern ist gleichförmig. Newton eben. Der ist ja nicht falsch, sondern nur ein Spezialfall - und wenn man ein "All"tagsbeispiel bringt, dann sollte man die Elemente nennen, die klarstellen, dass man nicht diesen alltäglichen Spezialfall betrachtet))


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "praktisch" - ein Kriterium des Maßstabs
> Ändern tut sich sehr wohl was und wenn ich zwei Galaxien kollidieren lasse (d.h. die in den Bahnparametern involvierte Masse verdopple), dann ist das ein etwas anderer Maßstab. Bezogen auf das Sonnensystem könntest du dir überlegen, was mit der Venus passiert, wenn sich auf einmal eine zweite Sonne reinschiebt.
> Das bringt auch "praktisch" einen Unterschied mit sich.


 
Da muss ich dir doch mal widersprechen. 
Die Abstände innerhalb der Galaxie sind sehr groß (bedenke wie weit der nächste Fixstern außerhalb des Sonnensystems entfernt ist). Dann noch die Zeit, die so eine "Kollision" dauert. Das läuft nicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren ab.
Selbst wenn ein Stern der anderen Galaxie hier in der Nähe "durchwandern" sollte, macht es keinen Unterschied, denn er bewegt sich so langsam, dass man das vernachlässigen kann.

Ebenso kann man vernachlässigen, wenn ein Planet aus dem Sonnensystem geworfen wird, es hat keine Auswirkungen auf die anderen Planeten, denn 99,99% der Masse des Sonnensystems ist wo..?? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wird durch falsche und irreführende Beispiele aber nicht besser.


 
Mag sein, dass es etwas unglücklich gewählt ist, ändern aber nichts daran, dass mit der Raumzeit auch der tatsächlich sichtbare (greifbare) Raum größer wird.
Es ist halt immer eine Frage der Zeit. Die "Ausdehnung" des bekannten Universum lässt darauf zurückführen, dass es vor 13-15 Milliarden Jahren entstanden ist (ein recht langer Zeitraum ). Doch sind wir nicht in der Lage, auch noch "darüber hinaus" zu schauen, ob das Universum nicht schon viel älter ist als angenommen.
Des Weiteren muss auch die Rotverschiebung nicht das sein, was vermuten, es gibt vielleicht später völlig andere Erklärungen dafür.
Denn die Urknalltheorie ist schließlich immer noch eine Theorie.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es etwas unglücklich gewählt ist, ändern aber nichts daran, dass mit der Raumzeit auch der tatsächlich sichtbare (greifbare) Raum größer wird.



woher weisst du denn das der raum sich ausdehnt? 
gibt 3 theorien ,
1. wir expandieren in einem "fertigen" raum hinein , wenn der voll ist gehts net weiter
2. ist der raum unendlich
3. ist das universum wie eine blase , die halt wächst und wächst

naja,man munkelt noch ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir doch mal widersprechen.
> Die Abstände innerhalb der Galaxie sind sehr groß (bedenke wie weit der nächste Fixstern außerhalb des Sonnensystems entfernt ist). Dann noch die Zeit, die so eine "Kollision" dauert. Das läuft nicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren ab.
> Selbst wenn ein Stern der anderen Galaxie hier in der Nähe "durchwandern" sollte, macht es keinen Unterschied, denn er bewegt sich so langsam, dass man das vernachlässigen kann.



Gerade dass er sich lange Zeit in der "Nähe" aufhält, macht den großen Unterschied. So hat die Graviation Zeit zu wirken. Die Abstände sorgen dafür, dass sich das ganze in langen Zeiträumen abspielt, aber wenn du die Masse der Galaxie verdoppelst, ohne ihre Rotationsgeschwindigkeit entsprechend zu steigern, dann erhälst du einfach ein instabiles System - selbst wenn es nicht zu engen Interaktionen kommt. (die sind imho aber trotzdem sehr wahrscheinlich, schließlich rotieren die Galaxien schneller, als sie sich bewegen. Da bleibt eine Kreuzung selten ohne Kollisionen - wer will, kann es mit zwei Deckenventilatoren probieren, deren "Scheibe" auch primär aus Lücken besteht)



> Ebenso kann man vernachlässigen, wenn ein Planet aus dem Sonnensystem geworfen wird, es hat keine Auswirkungen auf die anderen Planeten, denn 99,99% der Masse des Sonnensystems ist wo..??



Ich wiederhole: Es geht nicht um eine Bewegung einer vergleichsweise winzigen Masse. Es geht um zweit Objekte vergleichbarer Masse, die sich auf Entfernung annähern, die geringer als ihr eigener Durchmesser ist und das mit einer sehr niedrigen Geschwindigkeit. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem Entfernen eines Planeten (das trotzdem einen Einfluss hätte, wenn auch ggf. mittelfristig nichts mehr, als die Einschläge seiner L1-L5 Objekte), sondern mit dem hinzufügen eines kompletten zusätzlichen Sonnensystems - mit dessen Zentralgestirn ~auf Höhe der Marsumlaufbahn. "Keine Auswirkungen"? Vergiss es.


----------



## K-putt (14. März 2010)

schau mal abends in den himmel , jupiter ist ein riesen gasplanet , und man sieht ihn kaum mit bloßem auge , eben weil er so verdammt weit weg ist

der mensch kann sich die entfernungen einfach nichtmehr vorstellen
deswegen fällt sowas schwer zu glauben das wir kaum etwas von unserer kollision mit der andromeda galaxy merken werden

es liegen LICHTJAHRE ! zwischen den sternen , nicht nur ein paar kilometer


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

@ Mixxed_up

Du solltest nicht zu viel Energie Drinks drinken 

BTT: Ich glaube zwar nicht an Parallelwelten aber an andere Lebewesen in unserem Universum. Es gibt sooo ultra viele Galaxien mit unzählbaren Planeten....wer weis ob es wirklich nen Planeten gibt wo die leute aus Star Wars herum laufen^^


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2010)

Es hat aber nie einer behauptet dass es eine gibt wo Star Wars Leute rumlaufen.
Ich hab oft Stunden damit verbracht mir vorzustellen wie unglaublich weit die Entfernungen zwischen den einzelnen Planeten/Sternen/Galaxien/Galaxie Haufen sind. Zu guter Letzt habe ich es aufgegeben, denn so sehr ich meinen Kopf auch zum rauchen brachte, ich konnte mir einfach kein Bild davon machen. Für sowas reicht der menschliche Verstand (noch) nicht aus.


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

Wie will man sich auch 1.500.000.000 km vorstellen ?! Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Sash (14. März 2010)

naja einfach, wenn sich alle frauen in einer reihe aufstellen kommt das hin. also ich meine alle frauen die ich beglücken kann in meinem leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade dass er sich lange Zeit in der "Nähe" aufhält, macht den großen Unterschied. So hat die Graviation Zeit zu wirken.


 
Öhm, Gravitation "wirkt" nicht. Gravitation ist laut der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie eine Eigenschaft des Raumes. Masse krümmt den Raum (haben ja schon Experimente belegt).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Abstände sorgen dafür, dass sich das ganze in langen Zeiträumen abspielt, aber wenn du die Masse der Galaxie verdoppelst, ohne ihre Rotationsgeschwindigkeit entsprechend zu steigern, dann erhälst du einfach ein instabiles System - selbst wenn es nicht zu engen Interaktionen kommt.


 
Laut allgemeiner Forschung sind wir derzeit in der Lage, nur 10% der Masse der Galaxie zu erklären (eben mit den sichtbaren Sternen), die es braucht, um eben die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit zu erzeugen, die die Galaxie zusammenhält.
Wo sind also die anderen 90%?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (die sind imho aber trotzdem sehr wahrscheinlich, schließlich rotieren die Galaxien schneller, als sie sich bewegen. Da bleibt eine Kreuzung selten ohne Kollisionen - wer will, kann es mit zwei Deckenventilatoren probieren, deren "Scheibe" auch primär aus Lücken besteht)


 
Öhm, wie ist denn das Verhältnis von Größe und Drehzahl?
Die Sonne braucht 220 Millionen Jahre um einmal um das Zentrum der Galaxie zu kreisen. Hat also in ihrer gesamten Existenz gerade mal 22 Mal die Galaxie umkreist, was nun wirklich wenig ist im Vergleich zum Alter der Galaxie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Es geht nicht um eine Bewegung einer vergleichsweise winzigen Masse. Es geht um zweit Objekte vergleichbarer Masse, die sich auf Entfernung annähern, die geringer als ihr eigener Durchmesser ist und das mit einer sehr niedrigen Geschwindigkeit.


 
Wieder muss ich widersprechen.
Wie groß ist deiner Meinung nach die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich zwei Sterne treffen, wenn zwei Galaxien miteinander verschmelzen?
Ich denke eher, dass sich das im Zentrum der Galaxie eher zu merken ist, aber in den "Armen" wo sich die Sonne befindet, ist sie nun wirklich sehr gering.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem Entfernen eines Planeten (das trotzdem einen Einfluss hätte, wenn auch ggf. mittelfristig nichts mehr, als die Einschläge seiner L1-L5 Objekte), sondern mit dem hinzufügen eines kompletten zusätzlichen Sonnensystems - mit dessen Zentralgestirn ~auf Höhe der Marsumlaufbahn. "Keine Auswirkungen"? Vergiss es.


 
Du spekulierst weiterhin, dass ein Stern in das Sonnensystem "eindringen" wird, was ich aber eher anzweifel, da die Gravitation die "wandernden" Sterne eher ins Zentrum ziehen wird.
Die Gasriesen lenken auch regelmäßig Asteroiden ab, die dann gar nicht ins Zentrum des Sonnensysem eindringen können. 
Ähnlich wird es da mit Sternen ablaufen, die gar nicht zu uns kommen können, weil sie von Sternenhaufen abgelenkt werden.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hab oft Stunden damit verbracht mir vorzustellen wie unglaublich weit die Entfernungen zwischen den einzelnen Planeten/Sternen/Galaxien/Galaxie Haufen sind.


 
So weit ich weiß, kann man sich nur das Vorstellen, was man selbst schon mal erfahren oder Kenntniss von hat.
Man kann sich weder die Größe der Sonne vorstellen noch 1 Milliarde Euro auf einem Haufen.


----------



## K-putt (14. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, kann man sich nur das Vorstellen, was man selbst schon mal erfahren oder Kenntniss von hat.
> Man kann sich weder die Größe der Sonne vorstellen noch 1 Milliarde Euro auf einem Haufen.


perfekter vergleich


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja einfach, wenn sich alle frauen in einer reihe aufstellen kommt das hin. also ich meine alle frauen die ich beglücken kann in meinem leben.


 
Also keine ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> perfekter vergleich


 
Fersehsender machen sowas immer gerne, wenn sie die Schulden der Republik in 1 Cent Stücken aneinander reihen und diese Reihe dann bis zum Saturn geht. 
Vorstellen kann man sich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

Das es auch noch andere Universen gibt außer unserem das glaube ich schon. 
Aber an Multiversum glaube ich nicht. Aber selbst wenn sie existiren würden. Wie soll mann sich das Vorstellen? Ist dort alles so wie hier oder ganz anders?
Aber was auch immer am Ende unseres Universums ist das werden wir nicht mehr erfahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Gravitation "wirkt" nicht. Gravitation ist laut der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie eine Eigenschaft des Raumes. Masse krümmt den Raum (haben ja schon Experimente belegt).



...und das hat Auswirkungen auf Objekte. (...die um so größer sind, je näher sie sich am Zentrum dieser Krümmung =der Masse aufhalten, weswegen deren Aufenthaltsdauer die Stärke der Wirkung beeinflusst)




> Laut allgemeiner Forschung sind wir derzeit in der Lage, nur 10% der Masse der Galaxie zu erklären (eben mit den sichtbaren Sternen), die es braucht, um eben die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit zu erzeugen, die die Galaxie zusammenhält.
> Wo sind also die anderen 90%?



Interessante Frage, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es Masse der Galaxie ist und das gleiche Verhältniss auch für andere Galaxien gilt. Es bleibt eine Kollision von zwei Objekten, deren Massen sich nicht um mehrere Zehnerpotenzen unterscheiden. (wie bei Venus und Sonne)



> Öhm, wie ist denn das Verhältnis von Größe und Drehzahl?
> Die Sonne braucht 220 Millionen Jahre um einmal um das Zentrum der Galaxie zu kreisen. Hat also in ihrer gesamten Existenz gerade mal 22 Mal die Galaxie umkreist, was nun wirklich wenig ist im Vergleich zum Alter der Galaxie.



220 Millionen Jahre mögen ein langer Zeitraum sein, aber bei der derzeitigen Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit dauert es bis zu 400 Millionen Lichtjahre, ehe sich die Milchstraße vollständig durch Andromeda bewegt hat (600 Millionen Lichtjahre für die größere Andromeda durch die Milchstraße - ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Aufprallwinkel aussieht). D.h. mehr als 1,5 Umdrehungen oder drei Passagen durch die Rotationsebene von Andromeda, jedesmal mit der Chance, dass das was im Weg ist - inbesondere da ein Teil durch den Kernbereich führen könnte. (nur unter Berücksichtigung der helleren inneren Teils. Randsysteme, die um das gleiche Zentrum kreisen, wurden in vier mal größerer Entfernung entdeckt)
Sterne, die im inneren der liegen, haben eine entsprechend vielfach höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Interaktion - und dadurch aus ihrerer Bahn geworfene Körper stellen einen weitere Gefahr dar.



> Wieder muss ich widersprechen.



Wo wiedersprichst du mir?
Das Milchstraße und Andromeda vergleichbare Massen haben?
Das sie sich auf Entfernungen annähern werden, die geringer als ihr eigener Durchmesser sind?
Oder das ihre Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit klein ist? (im Vergleich zu z.B. ihrer durchschnittlichen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit)



> Wie groß ist deiner Meinung nach die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich zwei Sterne treffen, wenn zwei Galaxien miteinander verschmelzen?



Treffen im Sinne von "sie beeinflussen die Bahn des anderen" (wovon ich rede) oder Treffen im Sinne von "Frontalcrash"?
Ersteres ist imho sehr wahrscheinlich (sonst würde ich hier nicht schreiben...), da Gravitation über (auch für astronomische Verhältnisse) große Distanzen spürbare Auswirkungen hat, wenn genug Zeit zur Verfügung steht (tut sie), letzteres hängt stark von der Art der Auswirkungen ab und ist eher unwarhrscheinlich bzw. dauert sehr lange. (knapp vorbei ist im Weltraum nicht verfehlt, es dauert aber ein Weilchen, bis man sich wieder begegnet)



> Ich denke eher, dass sich das im Zentrum der Galaxie eher zu merken ist, aber in den "Armen" wo sich die Sonne befindet, ist sie nun wirklich sehr gering.



"eher" durchaus, aber das heißt nicht, dass es woanders =0 ist. Und auch Interaktionen, die da etwas aus seiner Bahn werfen, können weiter außen direkt für Ärger sorgen.
Dazu kommt halt das Grundproblem, dass "hier bei uns" und "im Zentrum einer Galaxie z.B. Andromeda" im Falle einer Kollision eben nicht mehr zwei verschiedene Orte sein muss, sondern durchaus ein und der selbe sein kann.



> Du spekulierst weiterhin, dass ein Stern in das Sonnensystem "eindringen" wird,



Tue ich nicht (jedenfalls nicht in diesem Abschnitt), ich nutzte das ausdrücklich als Vergleich/Beispiel.



> was ich aber eher anzweifel, da die Gravitation die "wandernden" Sterne eher ins Zentrum ziehen wird.
> Die Gasriesen lenken auch regelmäßig Asteroiden ab, die dann gar nicht ins Zentrum des Sonnensysem eindringen können.



Ob die die ablenken oder nicht hat wenig Einfluss auf die Chance, ins innere des Sonnensystem einzudringen - es beeinflusst nur, welche es machen und welche nicht. Abfangen tun sie nur solche, die in sie einschlagen bzw. in einer Umlaufbahn landen.



> Ähnlich wird es da mit Sternen ablaufen, die gar nicht zu uns kommen können, weil sie von Sternenhaufen abgelenkt werden.



Das erhoffen sich benachbarte Arme vermutlich auch von unserem. In den sie dann "eindringen"...




> So weit ich weiß, kann man sich nur das Vorstellen, was man selbst schon mal erfahren oder Kenntniss von hat.
> Man kann sich weder die Größe der Sonne vorstellen noch 1 Milliarde Euro auf einem Haufen.



Da der Mensch Dinge immer bildlich vorstellt, wenn er sich was "vorstellt", würde ich es darauf beschränken: Dinge, die in ein Bild passen. Eine Milliarde in z.B. 500€ Scheinen sollte sich jeder vorstellen können, wenn er will (20 mal 10 Stapel a 10000 Zettelchen mit lila Aufdruck. Ein Würfel von ca. 1,6x1,6x1,2m) - eine Milliarde als Sammlung von Möglichkeiten oder Macht wird ein Problem, da Abstrakt. Die Größenverhältnisse im Universum oder auch nur im inneren Sonnensystem scheitern bereits daran, dass das menschliche Auge eine zu geringe Auflösung hat, um eine Entfernung von 2280000000km und Objekte von ein paar tausend km Durchmessern zeitgleich wahrzunehmen. (Faktor 100.000. Auf eine Entfernung von 6 Metern wären das -bei einem bewusst gerade noch wahrgenommen Sichtfeld von geschätzt 12 Metern Breite- Details von 120µm Größe. Also ein einzelnes Haupthaar einer erwachsenen Person)
Jupiter würde vielleicht gerade noch klappen - als Punkt. Aber nicht als räumlicher Körper, dem man auch eine Masse zuordnen würde.


----------



## K-putt (14. März 2010)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Das es auch noch andere Universen gibt außer unserem das glaube ich schon. *OK*
> Aber an Multiversum glaube ich nicht. *Ich dachte du glaubst das es keine anderen universen gibt?*
> Aber selbst wenn sie existiren würden. Wie soll mann sich das Vorstellen? *Garnicht , der mensch ist zu dumm^^*
> Ist dort alles so wie hier oder ganz anders?*Wahrscheinlich gelten da andere physikalische gesetze*
> Aber was auch immer am Ende unseres Universums ist das werden wir nicht mehr erfahren.*Wenn's denn ein ende gibt ^^*



Meine klarstellung ^^


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

Ich hab das so verstanden Multiversum gleich Paralel Universum. 
Und dort solls mich nochmal geben? Unmöglich mich gibts nur einmal.
Aber wer weiss vielleicht ehrfahren wie ja doch irgendwann mal  was es sonst noch so gibt.

Wenn ich mir so manche Beiträge duchlese scheint es fast so als basteln sich da einige ein kleine Raumschiff im Keller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...und das hat Auswirkungen auf Objekte. (...die um so größer sind, je näher sie sich am Zentrum dieser Krümmung =der Masse aufhalten, weswegen deren Aufenthaltsdauer die Stärke der Wirkung beeinflusst)


 
Doch, wie groß ist denn die Wirkung auf andere Objekte?
Hat Alpha Centauri einen merklichen Einfluss auf die Sonne?
Sirius ist deutlich größer als die Sonne, aber wir merken keine gravativen Einfluss von ihm.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessante Frage, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es Masse der Galaxie ist und das gleiche Verhältniss auch für andere Galaxien gilt. Es bleibt eine Kollision von zwei Objekten, deren Massen sich nicht um mehrere Zehnerpotenzen unterscheiden. (wie bei Venus und Sonne)


 
Was aber trotzdem keine Rolle spielt, denn es geht um die Größe.
Andromeda ist wahrscheinlich etwas größer als die Milchstraße (man weiß es nicht genau). Sagen wir mal 200 Milliarden Sterne (wir) zu 300 Milliarden Sterne (Andromeda).
Wie sieht die Konzentration aus? Wo befinden sich 90% der Sterne?
Genau, im Bereich des Zentrums. Im Zentrum unserer Galaxie ist mehr oder weniger der Bär los, doch insgesamt betrachtet hat es keinen Einfluss auf die Arme der Galaxie.
Bei uns sind die Sterne recht weit voneinander entfernt, das wird auch bei Andromeda so sein. Also "durchdringt" ein Andromeda Stern unseren Abschnitt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber, dass er im Abstand von einigen Lichtjahren durch den Arm wandern wird. Selbst wenns einige Lichtmonate sein sollten, ist die Entfernung immer noch so groß, dass es keinen Einfluss auf das Sonnensystem hat (das, wohl bemerkt, dann nicht mehr existieren wird ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 220 Millionen Jahre mögen ein langer Zeitraum sein, aber bei der derzeitigen Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit dauert es bis zu 400 Millionen Lichtjahre, ehe sich die Milchstraße vollständig durch Andromeda bewegt hat (600 Millionen Lichtjahre für die größere Andromeda durch die Milchstraße)


 
Woher hast du denn diese Zahlen? 
Andromeda ist 2,3 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt, die Dreiecksgalaxie 3 Millionen Lichtjahre. Andromeda und Dreieck bewegen sind aktuell (wie soll man das sonst sagen ) aufeinander zu und sind näher zueinander als Milchstraße und Andromeda. Aber erst in 2-4 Milliarden Jahren könnte es passieren, dass sich die Arme "verhäddern". Bis sie sich zu einer Galaxie vereinen, wird es noch mal deutlich länger dauern und je näher sie sich sind, desto mehr verändert sich die Richtung der beiden.
Und bis zur Milchstraße dauert es noch deutlich länger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Aufprallwinkel aussieht). D.h. mehr als 1,5 Umdrehungen oder drei Passagen durch die Rotationsebene von Andromeda, jedesmal mit der Chance, dass das was im Weg ist - inbesondere da ein Teil durch den Kernbereich führen könnte. (nur unter Berücksichtigung der helleren inneren Teils. Randsysteme, die um das gleiche Zentrum kreisen, wurden in vier mal größerer Entfernung entdeckt)
> Sterne, die im inneren der liegen, haben eine entsprechend vielfach höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Interaktion - und dadurch aus ihrerer Bahn geworfene Körper stellen einen weitere Gefahr dar.


 
Der Kernbereich wird nicht zwangsläufig miteinander verschmelzen. Anhand von Fotos (leider gibts ja keine Filme, die so lange laufen) und den daraus resultierenden Spekulationen könnte es auch passieren, dass sich die Zentren erst sehr lange umkreisen, ehe sie sich treffen.
Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man auf diese Weise Sterne "aus ihrer Bahn" werfen kann, denn sie selbst "erzeugen" ja erst die Bahn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo wiedersprichst du mir?
> Das Milchstraße und Andromeda vergleichbare Massen haben?
> Das sie sich auf Entfernungen annähern werden, die geringer als ihr eigener Durchmesser sind?
> Oder das ihre Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit klein ist? (im Vergleich zu z.B. ihrer durchschnittlichen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit)


 
Ich weiß nicht, welche Masse Andromeda hat, du etwa?
Was spielt das für eine Rolle, ob und wie sie sich annähern werden?
Genau, die Geschwindigkeit ist so klein, dass es eben keine Rolle spielt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Treffen im Sinne von "sie beeinflussen die Bahn des anderen" (wovon ich rede) oder Treffen im Sinne von "Frontalcrash"?


 
Wie dicht müsste denn ein Stern an unserem System vorbeiziehen, um Einfluss zu erhalten?
Reicht ein Lichtmonat oder muss es näher sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersteres ist imho sehr wahrscheinlich (sonst würde ich hier nicht schreiben...), da Gravitation über (auch für astronomische Verhältnisse) große Distanzen spürbare Auswirkungen hat, wenn genug Zeit zur Verfügung steht (tut sie), letzteres hängt stark von der Art der Auswirkungen ab und ist eher unwarhrscheinlich bzw. dauert sehr lange. (knapp vorbei ist im Weltraum nicht verfehlt, es dauert aber ein Weilchen, bis man sich wieder begegnet)


 
Ersteres ist ebenso unwahrscheinlich wie letzteres, die Dichte der Sterne ist in den Armen einfach zu gering, als dass daraus Beeinflussungen entstehen. Es geht immer noch um die Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Kann es passieren, dass z.B. Sirius dann von einem Andromendastern "getroffen" wird?
Natürlich kann das passieren, genauso kann passieren, dass ein Jupitermond von der Umlaufbahn abkommt und in die Sonne stürzt (wahrscheinlich würde er aber abprallen und aus dem Sonnensystem geschleudert werden, wobei "geschleudert" eher theatralisch ausgelegt ist).
Aber ebenso groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in der Nähe unseres Systems mal eine Supernova entsteht (stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, was für Auswirkungen das auf uns hat). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "eher" durchaus, aber das heißt nicht, dass es woanders =0 ist. Und auch Interaktionen, die da etwas aus seiner Bahn werfen, können weiter außen direkt für Ärger sorgen.
> Dazu kommt halt das Grundproblem, dass "hier bei uns" und "im Zentrum einer Galaxie z.B. Andromeda" im Falle einer Kollision eben nicht mehr zwei verschiedene Orte sein muss, sondern durchaus ein und der selbe sein kann.


 
Nein, wie gesagt, das "Verschmelzen" von zwei Galaxiezentren zu einem wird sehr, sehr langsam ablaufen, dass das wohl kaum Auswirkung auf die Arme der Galaxien hat. Sie mögen sich neu ausrichten (wie auch immer) aber das passiert sehr langsam, nicht plötzlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da der Mensch Dinge immer bildlich vorstellt, wenn er sich was "vorstellt", würde ich es darauf beschränken: Dinge, die in ein Bild passen. Eine Milliarde in z.B. 500€ Scheinen sollte sich jeder vorstellen können, wenn er will (20 mal 10 Stapel a 10000 Zettelchen mit lila Aufdruck. Ein Würfel von ca. 1,6x1,6x1,2m) - eine Milliarde


 
Das mag zwar für dich berechenbar sein, aber es geht nicht nur und die plastische Menge, sondern auch um das Ausmaß und ich hätte jetzt den Verlgeich mit 1 Cent Stücken besser gefunden. 

Ach ja, aber was hat das ganze jetzt mit dem Threadtitel zu tun?
Du bist doch immer sehr daran interessiert, dass man beim Thema bleibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was aber trotzdem keine Rolle spielt, denn es geht um die Größe.
> Andromeda ist wahrscheinlich etwas größer als die Milchstraße (man weiß es nicht genau). Sagen wir mal 200 Milliarden Sterne (wir) zu 300 Milliarden Sterne (Andromeda).
> Wie sieht die Konzentration aus? Wo befinden sich 90% der Sterne?
> Genau, im Bereich des Zentrums. Im Zentrum unserer Galaxie ist mehr oder weniger der Bär los, doch insgesamt betrachtet hat es keinen Einfluss auf die Arme der Galaxie.



Das Zentrum der Galaxie hat keinen Einfluss auf die Arme?
Dann denke dir bitte mal das Zentrum weg und gucke, was die Arme machen...



> Woher hast du denn diese Zahlen?



Wiki bzw. daraus ausgerechnet (Abstand Milchstraße Andromeda, prognostizierte Zeit bis zur Kollisieon -> Geschwindigkeit, Durchmesser von beiden -> Zeit, die die Kollision dauern könnte)




> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man auf diese Weise Sterne "aus ihrer Bahn" werfen kann, denn sie selbst "erzeugen" ja erst die Bahn.



Den Stern möchte ich gerne sehen, der seine eigene Bahn erzeugt.

Bahnen sind ein Wechselspiel und wenn du eine große Zahl zusätzlicher Elemente einbringst (z.B. eine Galaxie voll), dann wird wohl kaum die alte Bahn passen. Da Bahnen zudem in beide Richtungen instabil sind, reicht eine kleine Störung aus.




> Ich weiß nicht, welche Masse Andromeda hat, du etwa?



Wiki behauptet es zu wissen



> Was spielt das für eine Rolle, ob und wie sie sich annähern werden?



Keine Ahnung. Ich liste nur die Fakten auf, die in der von dir als falsch betitelten Aussage zu finden waren.



> Genau, die Geschwindigkeit ist so klein, dass es eben keine Rolle spielt.



Na wenn es deiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielt, wenn man sich mit sehr niedriger Geschwindigkeit durch ein rotierendes Objekt mit Lücken bewegt, dann kannst du deine Hand ja mal ganz langsam durch einen Ventilator bewegen 




> Wie dicht müsste denn ein Stern an unserem System vorbeiziehen, um Einfluss zu erhalten?
> Reicht ein Lichtmonat oder muss es näher sein?



Muss nicht näher sein.




> Ersteres ist ebenso unwahrscheinlich wie letzteres, die Dichte der Sterne ist in den Armen einfach zu gering, als dass daraus Beeinflussungen entstehen. Es geht immer noch um die Wahrscheinlichkeit.
> Kann es passieren, dass z.B. Sirius dann von einem Andromendastern "getroffen" wird?
> Natürlich kann das passieren, genauso kann passieren, dass ein Jupitermond von der Umlaufbahn abkommt und in die Sonne stürzt (wahrscheinlich würde er aber abprallen und aus dem Sonnensystem geschleudert werden, wobei "geschleudert" eher theatralisch ausgelegt ist).
> Aber ebenso groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in der Nähe unseres Systems mal eine Supernova entsteht (stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, was für Auswirkungen das auf uns hat).



Was willst du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen, außer dass es weitere Gefahren im All gibt, was nie jemand angezweifelt hat?




> Nein, wie gesagt, das "Verschmelzen" von zwei Galaxiezentren zu einem wird sehr, sehr langsam ablaufen, dass das wohl kaum Auswirkung auf die Arme der Galaxien hat. Sie mögen sich neu ausrichten (wie auch immer) aber das passiert sehr langsam, nicht plötzlich.



Redet irgendwer von "plötzlich"?
Mir ist nichts aufgefallen.
Und das es "keine Auswirkungen hat" und "sie sich (deswegen) neu ausrichten" ist wohl ein Wiederspruch in sich.




> aber es geht nicht nur und die plastische Menge, sondern auch um das Ausmaß








> Ich ja, aber was hat das ganze jetzt mit dem Threadtitel zu tun?
> Du bist doch immer sehr daran interessiert, dass man beim Thema bleibt.



Gute Frage. Was hat der Rest des Threads damit zu tun?
Wir beschäftigen uns wenigstens noch damit, wie eine ""unserer"" Existenzen bedroht werden könnte 

[/offtopic]


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Zentrum der Galaxie hat keinen Einfluss auf die Arme?
> Dann denke dir bitte mal das Zentrum weg und gucke, was die Arme machen...


 
Bezogen darauf, wenn sich Zentren innerhalb von 2-5 Milliarden Jahren vereinen. Die "Ausrichtung" der Arme passiert dann ebenfalls in diesem Zeitraum, aber eben nicht plötzlich und das bedeutet eben, dass sie keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Beständigkeit von Planetensystemen haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki bzw. daraus ausgerechnet (Abstand Milchstraße Andromeda, prognostizierte Zeit bis zur Kollisieon -> Geschwindigkeit, Durchmesser von beiden -> Zeit, die die Kollision dauern könnte)


 
Sehr interessante Berechenung, ich bekommen ein anderes Ergebnis. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Stern möchte ich gerne sehen, der seine eigene Bahn erzeugt.


 
Nun ja, Sterne erzeugen außer Energie eigentlich nichts, und "Bahnen" sind halt Raumzeitkrümmungen.
Vielleicht entdeckt die Quantenphysik ja demnächst das Graviton und wir können die Relativitätstheorie wegschmeißen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bahnen sind ein Wechselspiel und wenn du eine große Zahl zusätzlicher Elemente einbringst (z.B. eine Galaxie voll), dann wird wohl kaum die alte Bahn passen. Da Bahnen zudem in beide Richtungen instabil sind, reicht eine kleine Störung aus.


 
Das ist eben das Problem bei dir, was bezeichnest du als "kleine" Störung?
Ich sehe es als kein Problem an, wenn ein Stern 1 Lichtjahr von uns entfernt hier durchwandert.
Das Sonnensystem dehnt sich laut Meinung einiger Astrophysiker bis zur Oortschen Wolke aus, also ungefähr 1 Lichtjahr vom Fixstern entfernt.
Man müsste jetzt mal ausrechnen, wie groß der gravitaive Einfluss der Sonne in dieser Entfernung ist. 
Vielleicht hockt ja 2 Lichtjahre entfernt ein Schwarzes Loch, wer weiß.
Oder wir sind von schwarzen Löchern umzingelt und durch den Linseneffekt können wir die Galaxie nicht so erfassen, wie sie tatsächlich ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn es deiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielt, wenn man sich mit sehr niedriger Geschwindigkeit durch ein rotierendes Objekt mit Lücken bewegt, dann kannst du deine Hand ja mal ganz langsam durch einen Ventilator bewegen


 
Öhm, kein Thema, rechne doch mal nach.
Du hast einen Ventilator, der in etwa den Durchmesser vom Londoner Riesenrad hat (das Teil, was an der Themse steht). Wie schnell müsste sich ein so großer Ventilator drehen, damit es die gleiche Menge Luft befördert wie ein Zimmerventilator von 30cm Durchmesser, den man so im Baumarkt bekommt?
Ich denke mal, ich könnte darin nicht nur einmal entlanglaufen, ehe mich eine Schaufel erwischt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Redet irgendwer von "plötzlich"?
> Mir ist nichts aufgefallen.
> Und das es "keine Auswirkungen hat" und "sie sich (deswegen) neu ausrichten" ist wohl ein Wiederspruch in sich.


 
Nö, ist doch kein Widerspruch, natürlich richten sich die Arme neu aus, wenn zwei Galaxien durcheinander laufen, aber das dauert eben so lange, dass man praktisch nichts davon merkt und darauf kommt es eben an.
Beachte einfach nochmal, wie groß die Entfernungen so sind im All. 

Die Sonne umkreist doch ständig das Zentrum der Galaxie und ständig entstehen in der Galaxie Sterne, ständig explodieren welche und einige werden zu Schwarzen Löchern. Hat es Auswirkungen auf uns? Nein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Was hat der Rest des Threads damit zu tun?
> Wir beschäftigen uns wenigstens noch damit, wie eine ""unserer"" Existenzen bedroht werden könnte


 
Ich sehe darin kein Problem, denn selbst wenn mal ein Stern hier rumwandern sollte, ist das Sonnensystem schon lange erloschen und die Sonne zum weißen Zwerg verkommen. 
Und meine Gene fliegen dann irgendwo im All rum.


----------



## schub97 (20. März 2010)

Ich finde dass hier nicht darüber diskutiert soll wie oft wir exstieren,sondern lieber versuchen die zukunft unserer nachfahren zu retten.Deshalb sollte meiner Meinung nach der Thread geschlossen werden.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

hmm, das witzige bei den multiversen dingern is ja immer: man steht vor einer entscheidung, und je nachdem, welche man trifft, wird ein neues universum geboren. der der die andere wahl getroffen hat, lebt eben das andere universum weiter. nur gilt das ja auch dann schon seit anbegin der zeit un ned erst seit eben. also sollte die anzahl der universen, die dem eigenen ähnlich sind (so ziemlich alle leute ie es in unsrem universum gibt, gibts auch dort, nur leicht charakteristisch abgewandelt) mehr als gering ^^ also wenn es multiversen/paralleluniversen gibt, dann trifft man mit hoher warscheinlichkeit nicht auf einen "bösen zwilling" oder so. viel eher wird sich da alles komplett anders entwickelt haben *g*


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Ich finde dass hier nicht darüber diskutiert soll wie oft wir exstieren,sondern lieber versuchen die zukunft unserer nachfahren zu retten.Deshalb sollte meiner Meinung nach der Thread geschlossen werden.




Spam! Diesen Thread habe ICH eröffnet. In diesem Thread habe ICH festgelegt dass es hier um Multiversen geht. Und wieso sollte dieser Thread geschlossen werden? Dann kannst du die anderen Threads in dieser Rubrik auch schließen lassen, aber zugunsten EINES Threads in dem es um "Die Zukunft unserer Nachfahren" geht? Omann, noch nie so nen Spam gesehen.


----------



## Wincenty (20. März 2010)

es ist genauso wie das unendliche: nicht vorstellbar obwohl es existiert oder existieren könnte

Hab davon bei Welt der Wunder Das Magazin gelesen


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Theoretisch existiert alles unendlich oft.


----------



## K-putt (21. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Theoretisch existiert alles unendlich oft.



theoretisch ist die erde flach , wir sehen sie nur als kugel ^^


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Theoretisch existiert alles unendlich oft.



Wie das ?


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wie das ?



Theoretisch kannst du dir eine Zeitmaschine bauen und an jeden Zeitpunkt reisen, der dir beliebt. Wenn du dann dort ankommst, bedeutet es ja nicht, daß die Welt aus deren Zeit du losgereist bist, aufhört zu existieren! 

Wenn du mir bis hierhin folgen kannst, verstehst du auch meine Aussage.

Man könnte noch viel "abgefahrenere" Gedankenexperimente konstruieren und glaub mir, am Ende müßtest du mir Recht geben.

Edit: Beispiel:

Du hast eine Zeitmaschine, mit der du soviele Personen mitnehmen kannst, wie du willst. Angenommen Du wirst 100 Jahre alt. Nun reist an deinem 100. Geburtstag zum Gestern und nimmst dein Ich mit zum Vorgestern und reist mit deinem Ich vom Vorgestern und von Gestern zum Vorvorgestern und immer so weiter bis zum Tag deiner Geburt. Dann hast du am Ende eine Anhängerschaft von 36.500 mal dein Ich. Das ist schon 'ne Menge und sollte verdeutlichen, wie ich darauf komme. Natürlich sind 36.500 nicht unendlich viele, aber Du bist ja auch immer um einen ganzen Tag gereist. Ein Tag hat 24x60x60 Sekunden = 86.400 Sekunden. Theoretisch könntest du also statt um die dauer eines Tages immer um die einer Sekunde reisen. Dann hättest du 36.500 x 86.400 = 3.153.600.000 "Ichs" von Dir. Das kommt "unendlich" schon wieder etwas näher, ist aber noch weit davon entfernt. Aber selbst Sekunden lassen sich unterteilen. Wenn du nun Sekunden in die kleinste existierende Zeiteinheit unterteilst und aus jedem Bruchteil dieser Sekunden deines gesamten Lebens dein Ich mitnehmen würdest, ginge diese Zahl definitiv gegen unendlich.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Blos schade das es kein Unendlich gibt  denn wenn du bis zu deiner geburt vorreist mit ka wie vielen Quadrilliarden Ichs ist es immer noch eine zahl und deshalb nicht unendlich. Und ich glaube nicht das man vor seine geburt reisen könnte ??


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Ok, kennst du die kleinste Zeiteinheit?

Das ist - glaube ich - die Planckzeit mit ~10^-43s.

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn du das mit 3.153.600.000 multiplizierst, kann man getrost von unendlich vielen "Ichs" reden.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Tusendstel sekunde ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Die Plack Zeit ist die kleinste Zeiteinheit.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

ok das musst du mir erklären 


edit: yaay mein 3000. Post


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

monsieur q, bitte übernehmen sie. (*PLANCK* nicht *PLAQUE*  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Es gibt Planck Einheiten, die in der Quantenphysik universell sind, auf ihnen beruht die Quantenpyhsik.

Planck Masse
Planck Länge
Planck Zeit
Planck Ladung
Planck Temperatur

Die Planck Zeit ist 5,39124 x 10hoch-44 Sekunden


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

shit...das ist echt niedrig ?! Ok akaEmpty wieso hast du gefragt


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Ok, kennst du die kleinste Zeiteinheit?
> 
> Das ist - glaube ich - die Planckzeit mit ~10^-43s.
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, wenn du das mit 3.153.600.000 multiplizierst, kann man getrost von unendlich vielen "Ichs" reden.



Hab den Post editiert, deswegen ging's wohl unter... bin mal eine rauchen...

Vielleicht kann Monsieur Q das mal kurz ausrechnen: 3.153.600.000 x (5,39124 x 10^-44s)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Jo, eine Milliardstel Sekunde ist gerade mal 10hoch-9.
Es geht aber um 10hoch-44.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Ja ok wir kommen dem ganzen schon näher


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Vielleicht kann Monsieur Q das mal kurz ausrechnen: 3.153.600.000 x (5,39124 x 10^-44s)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Lass das doch Google ausrechnen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Das kam bei mir heraus^^

3 153 600 000 x (5,39124 x (10^(-44)) s) = 1,70018145 × 10-34 Sekunden

Hilft aber nich so....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Was auch logisch ist, denn eine hohe Zahl multimpliziert mit einer verdammt, verdammt, verdammt () kleinen Zahl ist eben immer noch eine verdammt kleine Zahl.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Zahl mit 'ner ganzen Menge Nullen. Es geht ja darum, wieviele "Planckzeiten" in 3 153 600 000 Sekunden stecken.

Monsieur Q hat recht: Nicht Multiplizieren, sondern Dividieren.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Was bringt dann die rechnung ? Wenn wir ganz viele ichs mit einer winzigen zeit zusammen rechnen ? Das müssten wir doch eigentlich hoch rechnen oder ?!


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

3 153 600 000 : (5,39124 x (10^(-44)) s)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Man muss es so rechnen wie die Energie anhand von Masse und Lichtgeschwindigkeit berechnet wird, nur eben unterhalb des Bruchstrichs.



akaEmpty schrieb:


> 3 153 600 000 : (5,39124 x (10^(-44)) s)


 
Jetzt musst du nur noch erklären, wie du aus der Einheit "Sekunde" die Einheit "Mensch" machst.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

google will es nicht erechnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Tja, ist wie mit der Anzahl der Protonen im Universum.
Man kann sie schätzen, aber sie berechnen übersteigt die Fähigkeiten jedes Supercomputers.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Bist Du denn mit mir d'accord, daß theoretisch alles unendlich oft existiert?

Man muss es ja nicht mit Menschen machen, da diese zum Veranschaulichen den Nachteil haben, daß sie nicht lange existieren. Aber man könnte es ja mit den ersten Teilchen machen, die sich im Universum gebildet haben. Protonen/Elektronen sind doch z.B. in etwa so alt, wie das Universum. Würde man sich also eins aussuchen und dann immer um die Länge einer Planckzeit in die Vergangenheit reisen und genau dieses Teilchen einsammeln und das so lange, bis man den Zeitpunkt erreicht, zu welchem das Teilchen entstand, könnte man behaupten, man hat unendlich viele Male dieses Teilchen.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss es so rechnen wie die Energie anhand von Masse und Lichtgeschwindigkeit berechnet wird, nur eben unterhalb des Bruchstrichs.
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt musst du nur noch erklären, wie du aus der Einheit "Sekunde" die Einheit "Mensch" machst.



Man existiert ja quasi pro Planckzeit 1 mal... Anders gesagt: Es gibt in meinem Leben keine Planckzeit, in der ich nicht existiere.

edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost. Ich hätte jetzt damit gerechnet, daß mindestens einer schon wieder 'nen Post verfasst hat, während ich geschrieben hab.

Die Problematik der Unendlichkeit vermischt sich grad mit der Frage... Eine nachweislich faktische Unendlichkeit existiert doch ohnehin nicht. Man benutzt das Wort in der Mathematik doch auch nur im Sinne von "gegen Unendlich gehend", oder?

Mag sein, daß es z.B. in der Theologie anders aussieht, aber dort wird auch nicht mit Beweisen gearbeitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Bist Du denn mit mir d'accord, daß theoretisch alles unendlich oft existiert?


 
Nö, ich halte den Gedanken daran für komplett unsinnig. 



akaEmpty schrieb:


> Man muss es ja nicht mit Menschen machen, da diese zum Veranschaulichen den Nachteil haben, daß sie nicht lange existieren. Aber man könnte es ja mit den ersten Teilchen machen, die sich im Universum gebildet haben. Protonen/Elektronen sind doch z.B. in etwa so alt, wie das Universum.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Eine Quark-Gluonen-Supper waren wohl die ersten Elementarteilchen.
Außerdem werden Protonen ja in Sternen neu geordnet. Es entstehen neue Elemente.
Man kann nur sicher sein, dass das Proton, das in deinem Hintern hockt () so alt ist wie unser Sonnensystem, aber dass es so alt ist wie das Universum glaube ich nicht.



akaEmpty schrieb:


> Würde man sich also eins aussuchen und dann immer um die Länge einer Planckzeit in die Vergangenheit reisen und genau dieses Teilchen einsammeln und das so lange, bis man den Zeitpunkt erreicht, zu welchem das Teilchen entstand, könnte man behaupten, man hat unendlich viele Male dieses Teilchen.


 
Dann hast du aber ordentlich was zu tun, sowas dauert, auch mit einer Zeitmaschine. 

In einer Sekunde hast du ja dann aber 5.300.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 Typen neben dir sitzen.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Es geht ausschließlich um theoretische Annahmen.

Ich meine mir sicher zu sein, daß bis jetzt noch nie beobachtet wurde, daß ein Proton zerstrahlt ist und man deswegen davon ausgeht, daß diese subatomaren Teilchen nie "sterben". (Quelle z.b. die Akademie der Wissenschaften Moskau)

Mit der Annahme, daß man eine Zeitmaschine hätte, wäre die Aussage durchaus begründet.

Die Rechnung wäre dann also 5.300.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 x 3.153.600.000

Ergebnis (?) : 

16.714.080.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 "Ichs"

hinter der 8 sind's 52 Nullen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Laut der Quantenphysik haben Protonen eine Halbwertszeit.
Sie zerfallen dann. Allerdings ist diese Halbwertszeit deutlich höher als das Alter des uns bekannten Universums.
Trotzdem müsste man diesen Protonenzerfall beobachten können, wegen der Wahrscheinlichkeit der Quantenphysik. Aber bisher ist nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2010)

Eure ganzen Zeitrechnungen könnt ihr euch sparen:
Wenn Zeitreisen so funktionieren, dann kann ich auch mein Ich von vor einem Tag einladen und zu meinem Ich vor drei Tagen bringen. Dann stehen da zwei Ich. Die kann ich einladen.
Repeat as necessary.
Da dieser Ansatz aber die sicherlich falsche Annahme macht, dass es keine Verknüpfung zwischen den einzelnen Zeiten gibt, funktioniert das ganze nicht (was auch gut so ist, schließlich würde es gewissen Grundsätze zum Thema Masse&Energie verletzen). Der bestmögliche Ansatz wäre immer noch die Annahme, dass das Entfernen einer Person aus der Zeitachse dafür sorgt, dass diese im weiteren Verlauf dieser Achse fehlt - bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem sie wieder zurückgebracht wird.

Die einzige Alternative wäre ein Multiversum, in dem alle nur denkbaren Möglichkeiten in irgend einer Form vorkommen. "Alle nur denkbaren Möglichkeiten" bezeichnet aber nicht "mich gibt es, mich gibt es nicht". Sondern "Quark1 hat sich nicht bewegt, Quark1 hat sich bewegt mit (A1|B1|C1), Quark1 hat sich bewegt mit (A1|B1|C1),...". Wiederhole mit allen nur denkbaren Werten für alle drei Koordinaten -also unendlich*unendlich*unendlich- und alle Quarks im Univserum. Und dann bitte wiederholen für alle nur denkbaren Eigenschaftsänderungen, die Quark zeitgleich machen könnte. Oder Quark2. Oder Quark1&2 oder..... . Dann kann man sich noch ein paar Potenzen draufsetzen, da es ja zumindest noch ein paar mehr Sorten von Teilchen gibt (zumindest Photonen kann man nicht abstreiten). Das Endergebniss wäre die Anzahl an Universen, die zu jedem Zeitpunkt -von denen es wiederum unendlich viele gibt- abspalten. Man kann sich jetzt darüber Streiten, ob ein derartiges Multiversum unmöglich oder nur undenkbar ist, aber jegliche Mutmaßungen über Gesetzmäßigkeiten in ihm erübrigen sich.

Darüberhinaus gibt aber noch zwei viel fundamentalere Probleme:
Erstens ist unsere Definition einer "Existenz" überhaupt nicht zeitlich abgegrenzt.
Zweitens beginnt diese ganze Überlegung mit "Wenn Zeitreisen möglich sind".
Dummerweise gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht einmal eine Theorie, wie ein und der selbe Punkt im Raum zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten zugänglich sein soll. (nur Theorien, wie man die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Zeit vergeht, an einem Ort relativ zu einem anderen verändern kann oder in Extremfällen auch Möglichkeiten, wie die Zeit, zu der ein Punkt im Universum gehört, sich von anderen Unterscheiden kann. Das ermöglicht aber nur die Begegnung unterschiedlich alter Versionen verschiedener Objekte, keine Dubletten)


----------



## mixxed_up (22. März 2010)

Das wär auch stark wenn man sich beliebig viele ichs zu sich holen kann.


----------



## K-putt (22. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das wär auch stark wenn man sich beliebig viele ichs zu sich holen kann.



oder sie'n 
aber ob jemals zeitreisen möglich sind mag ich sehr zu bezweifeln 
eben weil "ich" es mir nicht vorstellen kann ...
kann mir auch nicht vorstellen in der zeit zurück zu reisen , eben weil es die vergangenheit ist .
es ist vergangen ...  in die zukunft reisen vllt 
aber nicht andersrum


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eure ganzen Zeitrechnungen könnt ihr euch sparen:
> Wenn Zeitreisen so funktionieren, dann kann ich auch mein Ich von vor einem Tag einladen und zu meinem Ich vor drei Tagen bringen. Dann stehen da zwei Ich. Die kann ich einladen.
> Repeat as necessary.


 
Das ist mir auch klar, zeigt aber eben, dass alleine die Vorstellung soviele "ichs" einsammeln zu wollen schon daran scheitert, dass man dafür eigentlich keine Zeit hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht einmal eine Theorie, wie ein und der selbe Punkt im Raum zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten zugänglich sein soll. (nur Theorien, wie man die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Zeit vergeht, an einem Ort relativ zu einem anderen verändern kann oder in Extremfällen auch Möglichkeiten, wie die Zeit, zu der ein Punkt im Universum gehört, sich von anderen Unterscheiden kann. Das ermöglicht aber nur die Begegnung unterschiedlich alter Versionen verschiedener Objekte, keine Dubletten)


 
Theorien gibts da schon, nur leider beruhen sie nicht wirklich auf Fakten sondern auf Mutmaßungen, sowohl von der Relavititätstheorie (für die es ja keine Rolle spielt ob sich die Zeit nun vorwärts oder rückwärts bewegt, die physikalischen Gesetzte sind die gleichen) oder eben auf die Quantenphysik, denn auch die schließt Zeitreisen nicht kategorisch aus (was sie als Theorie eh nicht kann).

Aber wirkliche Beweise für Zeitreisen oder Multiuniversen gibts nicht und es sitzt auch niemand in der Klapse, der behauptet, dass er ein Zeitreisender ist. 
Und das ist ja das Hauptaugenmerk. Wenn Zeitreisen in der Zukunft möglich sein könnten, wieso ist dann nicht schon einer zu uns "zurück" gereist und hat mal "moin" gesagt?


----------



## MKay (22. März 2010)

@ quantenslipstrem: Woher willst du wissen das niemand in der Klapse sitzt, wenn die Regierung alles Verschleiert oder alle Zeitreisenden schon tod sind.
Zum Leben: Ich sage man lebt 3 mal, einmal als Mensch, einmal als Tier und ein anderes mal als Stern ^^ (IM Weltall, ned im Meer)^^
Meine Meinung dazu (Wenn diese Nachricht verschwindet hat mich wahrscheinlich die Regierung schon aufgesucht.)
MKay


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2010)

Seltsame Reihenfolge und hoffentlich nicht wahr.

Ich kann mich nicht selbst mit einer Zeitmaschine abholen, weil ich mich dann ja nicht selbst abholen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2010)

MKay schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstrem: Woher willst du wissen das niemand in der Klapse sitzt, wenn die Regierung alles Verschleiert oder alle Zeitreisenden schon tod sind.


 
Weils dann sicher in der Bild Zeitung gestanden hätte. 
Oder im National Enquire.


----------



## LOGIC (22. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> oder sie'n
> aber ob jemals zeitreisen möglich sind mag ich sehr zu bezweifeln
> eben weil "ich" es mir nicht vorstellen kann ...
> kann mir auch nicht vorstellen in der zeit zurück zu reisen , eben weil es die vergangenheit ist .
> ...



Man kann genau so wenig zurück reisen wie in die Zukunft^^ Wie will man den wo hin reisen, obwohl es nicht geschehen ist ?? 

Leute schaut mal aus dem Fenster und überlegt euch ob man wirklich in die zukunft reisen könnte  Das ist einfach zu unreal !

Und wenn man in die Zukunft reisen könnte würde einem doch jetzt auffallen das ein 2. Ich neben einem steht und mit dir vereisen will.  Aber dann würde 2. leben neben einander laufen...und das ist sehr unreal.


----------



## K-putt (22. März 2010)

es ist aber bewiesen das zeit relativ ist 
in die zukunft kann schon möglich sein , dank der gravitation.
erschaff nen raum ohne gravitation .
schon vergeht die zeit schneller ...
lass die kapsel dazu noch mit annähernden lichtgeschwindigkeit um die erde kreisen ^^

früher sagte man wenn etwas sogut wie gelogen war " jaja , und wir menschen fliegen zum mond" 
was war das ende der geschichte?


----------



## Bleipriester (23. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ja viele Spekulationen über die Existenz vom Multiversum.
> Das heißt es gibt Universen außerhalb unseres Universums, und wird oft auch als Paralel Universum bezeichnet. Die Gesamtheit der Universen wird dabei als Mulitversum bezeichnet. Nachzulesen ist dies auf Wikipedia und hier.
> Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass wir in anderen Universen ebenfalls existieren. Auch könnte dort einer der hier arm ist reich sein, ein Verbrecher könnte Polizist sein, usw. Ich persönlich halte die Theorie von Paraluniversum für plausibel. Irgendwie passt es nicht dass es nur ein Universum geben soll. Es gibt ja auch mehrere Planeten, Sonnensysteme, Galaxien ... Wieso sollte unser Universum nicht nur eines von vielen sein? Wieso sollte der Urknall nicht einfach nur eine riesige Kollision gewesen sein? Was haltet ihr von dieser Theorie?



Das Universum allein ist schon unvorstellbar groß. Diese Dimensionen lassen schon erahnen, daß es auch andere Universen geben könnte, die räumlich von unserem getrennt sein könnten.
Daß es aber in einem anderen Universum meine Persönlichkeit ein zweites Mal rumläuft, halte ich doch für mehr als abwegig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

MKay schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstrem: Woher willst du wissen das niemand in der Klapse sitzt, wenn die Regierung alles Verschleiert oder alle Zeitreisenden schon tod sind.
> Zum Leben: Ich sage man lebt 3 mal, einmal als Mensch, einmal als Tier und ein anderes mal als Stern ^^ (IM Weltall, ned im Meer)^^
> Meine Meinung dazu (Wenn diese Nachricht verschwindet hat mich wahrscheinlich die Regierung schon aufgesucht.)
> MKay



Es könnte auch ein Mod gewesen sein, dem Verschwörungstheoretiker langsam auf die Nerven gehen 




Noimie schrieb:


> es ist aber bewiesen das zeit relativ ist



Nö. Es ist Bewiesen, dass eine Theorie, die Zeit als relativ bezeichnet, einige Phänomene mehr erklären kann, als andere derzeit bekannte Theorien. Das beweist nichts über die Zeit als solche und vor allem macht es keine Aussage darüber, ob man sich in ihr kontrolliert bewegen kann.



> in die zukunft kann schon möglich sein , dank der gravitation.
> erschaff nen raum ohne gravitation .
> schon vergeht die zeit schneller ...
> lass die kapsel dazu noch mit annähernden lichtgeschwindigkeit um die erde kreisen ^^



Und was hast du davon?
"Zeitreisen" sollen eine kontrollierte Möglichkeit sein, sich an einen anderen Zeitpunkt zu versetzen. Nicht ein Möglichkeit, die Zeit an einem Punkt im Raum zu verlangsamen. Damit kann man zwar abwarten, bis die Zukunft kommt, aber weder kann man zurückreisen, noch ist dadurch der Vergleich eines Punktes aus unterschiedlichen Zeiten möglich. Es gibt einfach nur eine Kapsel, die nicht so alt ist, wie es ihr Herstellungsdatum erwarten lässt. Netter Beweis für Physiker, aber sonst langweilig.



> früher sagte man wenn etwas sogut wie gelogen war " jaja , und wir menschen fliegen zum mond"
> was war das ende der geschichte?



Sagte man das?
Wäre mir neu.
Und die Erkenntniss, dass ein Bewegung von Objekten von der Erde zum Mond bzw. umgekehrt theoretisch möglich ist, dürfte fast so alt sein, wie die Astrophysik. Das einzige Problem war eine technische Lösung. Dass eine kontrollierte Bewegung durch die Zeit oder auch nur eine Bewegung rückwärts durch die Zeit überhaupt möglich ist, ist dagegen bis auf weiteres keine Erkenntniss, sondern eine Spekulation.


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Man kann genau so wenig zurück reisen wie in die Zukunft^^ Wie will man den wo hin reisen, obwohl es nicht geschehen ist ??
> 
> Leute schaut mal aus dem Fenster und überlegt euch ob man wirklich in die zukunft reisen könnte  Das ist einfach zu unreal !
> 
> Und wenn man in die Zukunft reisen könnte würde einem doch jetzt auffallen das ein 2. Ich neben einem steht und mit dir vereisen will.  Aber dann würde 2. leben neben einander laufen...und das ist sehr unreal.



Also ich reise in die Zukunft, mit einer Sekunde pro Sekunde 
Ansonsten reist man schon in die Zukunft, wenn man auf einem Berg steht. Verglichen mit dem Bezugsrahmen aller Leute die weiter "unten" sind vergeht die Zeit dort oben schneller. Wenn man dann hinabsteigt, ist man ne Winzigkeit in die Zukunft dessen gereist den man da unten wiedertrifft.


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Wieso sollter die Zeit auf einem Berg schneller vergehen ? Die Uhr läuft da genau so schnell wie weiter unten bei allen anderen.


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wieso sollter die Zeit auf einem Berg schneller vergehen ? Die Uhr läuft da genau so schnell wie weiter unten bei allen anderen.



Weil auf dem Berg nicht so nah am Gravitationszentrum (Erdmitte) ist. Und nach Einstein vergeht die Zeit bei höherer Gravitation langsamer.

Dieser Zeitunterschied wird auch beim GPS berücksichtigt, weil die Satelliten-Atomuhren schneller gehen als die Kontrolluhren auf der Erde. Hab ein Buch zur Hand, da steht drin, das ohne diese Korrektur innerhalb einer Zeitspanne von einer Nacht die Zeitdifferenz so gross wird (Zeitmessung der Laufsignale von GPS zur Erde und Zurück usw.), das einem Autofahrer eine um 6km falsche Positionsangabe am anderen Morgen erwarten würde.

Es gibt ja keine "Gleichzeitigkeit", jeder trägt seine persönliche Zeit mit sich herum.


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Ich steh also auf dem Berg und schau auf meine uhr. Dort stelle ich dan fest das meine uhr sich schneller dreht ? Höö ? Wenn ich da noch ein Fernseher hätte und ich nach der uhr eine sendung sehen wollte würde ich sie trozdem zur rechten zeit sehen können, weil die uhr ja gleich läuft wie unten.


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich steh also auf dem Berg und schau auf meine uhr. Dort stelle ich dan fest das meine uhr sich schneller dreht ? Höö ? Wenn ich da noch ein Fernseher hätte und ich nach der uhr eine sendung sehen wollte würde ich sie trozdem zur rechten zeit sehen können, weil die uhr ja gleich läuft wie unten.



Erstmal ist der Zeitunterschied minimalst. Ich glaube ein Mir-Kosmonaut der 8 Monate dort oben kreiste war nach seiner Rückkehr 50 Millisekunden weniger gealtert als die zurückgebliebenen.

Du selber befindest dich im selben Bereich wie deine Uhr, dewegen bewegen sich deine Zeiger immer gleichschnell (würdest du auch supergenau gucken können)
Es ist immer nur der Unterschied zwischen Leuten oder Uhren, die sich in unterschiedlich starkem Gravitationseinfluss befinden, oder relativ zueinander sich nicht gleichförmig bewegen (einer erfährt eine Beschleunigung oder unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten).
Auf der Erde ist das nur mit Atomuhren messbar, erst wenn Geschwindigkeit
sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert oder riesen-Gravitation herrscht könnte man es direkt wahrnehmen.

Wenn du jemand sehen würdest (durch ein Teleskop) der sich dem Ereignishorizont eines Schwarzen Loches annähern würde, könntest du sehen wie er immer langsamer wird in seiner Bewegung. Obwohl dieser in seiner eigenen Zeit noch eher schneller hinabstürzt. Das Licht das zu dir will wird durch die Gravitation abgebremst, da Licht aber immer 300.000km/h schnell ist, ändert sich halt die Zeit.


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Okay...Das war jetzt besser erklärt


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

ich find das auch alles krass, ist aber so. Wenn man ein Raumschiff bis nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen könnte, zum nächsten Stern fliegen und wieder zurück, kanns sein das für dich die Reise ein paar Jahre gedauert hat, aber auf der Erde Jahrhunderte vergangen sind. 
Quasi eine Reise in die Zukunft. Da ist dann auch kein Widerspruch drin, das man nirgends hingelangen kann was noch nicht "stattgefunden" hat. Denn die ganze "Zwischenzeit" ist auf der Erde ja abgelaufen, nur halt schneller als deine eigene. Deswegen kann man sich auch nie selber begegnen (in der Zukunft).


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Ja davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Blos ist meine version die, dass die leute auf der Erde schneller altern als die im Weltall.




> Deswegen kann man sich auch nie selber begegnen (in der Zukunft).


Das würde ja so oder so nicht gehen


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Blos ist meine version die, dass die leute auf der Erde schneller altern als die im Weltall.
> 
> 
> Das würde ja so oder so nicht gehen



nö, langsamer quasi, im Vergleich zu denen oben. Ich weiss nun auch nicht wie gross der Anteil resultierend aus Gravitationsunterschied ist und das die oben ziemlich schnell fliegen


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Ja oder eben anderst rum  Aber so in der Art habe ich es auch schon mal gelesen und gehört.


----------



## Oberkante (24. März 2010)

....und ich wette, um mal dem Thread-Titel wieder gerecht zu werden, das meine bestellten Computerteile vielen anderen "Ichs" in anderen Realitäten schon ausgeliefert wurden


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Oder die anderen "Ichs" schon längst die Fermi Benchen -.-


----------



## Genghis99 (25. März 2010)

Nicht in dem Sinne, das andere Universen - oder Paralleldimensionen ein verändertes Abbild einer Anderen wären.
Eher unterscheiden sich die Paralleluniversen eklatant - physikalisch, energetisch - oder auf Quantenebene. Denkbar wäre z.B: ein Universum aus Antiteilchen.

Dummerweise ist das im Endeffekt etwas das wir als Menschen niemals in Ganzheit verstehen werden - weil - in Etwa - ein Zweidimensionales Wesen einfach nicht in der Lage ist, ein dreidimensionales Universum wahrzunehmen. Die Dritte Dimension ist für es unfassbar. Also auch wir Menschen werden ein Sechs- oder Siebendimensionale Universen nicht erfassen können. Allenfalls können wir eine schwache Vorstellung oder Therorie entwickeln.

Wir sind bloss Amöben in einem Ozean.


----------

